# Other Than Rabbit Calls ?



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

What are some other good distress calls to use for coyotes ? Thanks....Rich


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If you change your pitch with a variable mouth call you can sound like a puppy, or a larger small mammal, such as a **** or possum. The raspier tones are often described as jack rabbit, but i have never heard one. I have heard ***** and opossums squall when the dogs catch them on the ground. Learn to whistle like a woodpecker.


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

This site has about all you need, and a section in it has tons of different types of calls. Also the time of year can play a factor in the type of call used.

http://www.varmintal.com/ahunt.htm


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

So what would be a call to be using now ? I live on a 110 acre horse farm and have been seeing quite a bit of yotes out here. I haven't been calling to much due to I dont want to educate them, so basically If I see one I have been trying to spot and stalk them. Any advice would appreciated......Thanks......Rich


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

pup distress, crow fight, cat distress, rodent distress. 
Rodent distress can be as easy as blowing a kiss.
No really, just pucker and try it. Now slowly take in some air and
listen. Hear that squeal? Practice that for a few days and you'll have
your rodent distress.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Smallieguy is right. I use the kissing noise for my coaxer call. The noise i use to keep their attention while i zero in on their boiler room.


----------

